# So proud of Miss Riley!



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

Riley came up north from rural Kentucky heart worm positive and nothing but skin & bones as a result of neglect. She is now heart worm NEGATIVE and weighs a healthy 102 pounds! She is just as sweet as can be - she's already 7 yrs. old (estimate) and although I have no idea how long we will be blessed with her presence, we love her :wub:so much!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wonderful!  I'm glad she's recovered and loving life!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you for your post, made my afternoon! Happy to hear Riley is doing so well.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:happyboogie: Thanks to all your love and care, Miss Riley has a new life with you.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

That is fantastic. Thank you for giving her a family to love.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Wonderful! Do you have some pics to share?


----------



## SusiQ (Jul 27, 2007)

I have pics, but have to figure out how to post them - my avatar is of Riley, but would like to post more of her!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

to post photos from your computer:
To insert photo. First go below the reply box, below the boxes "submit reply" "preview post" you will see "additional options" click on the box "manage attachments" you can then upload the photos from your computer. They will show up as the small photos on your post. When you preview your post you should be able to see them. But they can be clicked on to enlarge by whoever is reading your post. I am not sure how to insert the full size - I think you have to use the picture icon in the message window and then download from an online source where your photos are stored. At least the attachment way will get you started.


----------

